# Crazy and Loki the pugs! :)



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is Loki the pug my 11 month old male pug and Crazy my 3 year old female pug! Love them both, I am going to be sharing pictures of them both! I hope you all like


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

*This is Crazy *


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

*This is Loki *


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

They are cute!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pups are adorable!


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute little buggers.


----------



## Misty EviesTulipsRabbitry (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank You!!


----------

